# What on earth?  WalMart selling essential oils for a buck



## Kerry K. (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm skeptical.  How are they able to do this?  I'd buy some, but I'm afraid they might be diluted.  What do you think?  This is ridiculous.  I'm not familiar with this brand.  I'd go to the store and smell it, but they don't carry this brand in-store.  Someone else is selling the same oil for $4 plus shipping.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Patchoul...-Natural-Essential-Oil-Aromatherapy/105911607


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 4, 2018)

For that price, there isn't much to loose. The bottles are tiny but if you like the quality, you can get bigger bottles directly from the art natural web site.
I might order some, for use in a diffuser if nothing else.


----------



## Kerry K. (Sep 4, 2018)

That's a good idea to check the website.  They look legit, I guess.  But looking at WalMart's site they are mostly citrus, and while I love Bergamot, I'm not sure I want to take a chance putting citrus oils in soap.  Maybe in a body butter or perfume.  I guess it wouldn't hurt to try a couple.  Like you said, I could always diffuse them.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 4, 2018)

Looks like on their website of the maker, it is $4 too.


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 4, 2018)

They sell 6 bars of 4oz "natural" soaps that they claim are "infused with jojoba oil" (all ingredients are otherwise hidden) ... for $13 the lot, in fragrances of Tea Tree, Lavender, Eucalyptus, Lemon, Grapefruit, and Sweet Orange. So there's fragrance oils in that lot.

Call me suspicious, but they had a lot of trouble delivering their amazingly cheap essential oils around the same time that synthetic fragrance oils supplies were disrupted earlier this year ... (see their facebook page comments for March this year - they ended up months behind in deliveries of essential oils and associated products).


----------



## MKLonestar (Sep 4, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> They sell 6 bars of 4oz "natural" soaps that they claim are "infused with jojoba oil" (all ingredients are otherwise hidden) ... for $13 the lot, in fragrances of Tea Tree, Lavender, Eucalyptus, Lemon, Grapefruit, and Sweet Orange. So there's fragrance oils in that lot.



SaltedFig, I am confused as to why you say this lot contains fragrance oils. Each scent listed is available in an undiluted, non-synthetic, essential oil fragrances (scent). Can you please clear up what I am missing (my brain can be very foggy at times and I miss what is right in front of me)


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 5, 2018)

> ... I am confused as to why you say this lot contains fragrance oils ...



At the time I wrote the above, the ingredients list only had a disclaimer, so the ingredients were in the description.

It was the use of the word "Fragrances" in the description that suggested to me that fragrances were used.

I've seen similar advertising styles used where fragrance oils are used to boost the scent while keeping the label appeal of essential oil. Here it is a legal requirement to list all ingredients at the point of sale, but from what I understand all ingredients are not required to be listed for soap in America, so it would be perfectly legal for a company to list essential oils and not list fragrance oils directly. I read the website with that in mind.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 5, 2018)

Just picked some up in the "clearance" aisle last week. Those were EO's by the 1/2 ounce for $0.75 each. The labels all said oil of what was on the box label. So far I've only used them in the diffuser and they smell right.
My son is the department manager and told us they just weren't selling at the regular price so he pulled them.
I figured for $1.50 an ounce I didn't have much to lose. If nothing else they will end up making candles smell nice.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 6, 2018)

I think, and may be mistaken, But here in the USA..... If you list ANY ingredient then you must list ALL ingredients.  The 'soap rule' is you don't HAVE to list ingredients.  But I think you would lose out if you didn't.
If you LIST ingredients then you must abide by ingredient rules


----------



## maya (Sep 6, 2018)

They aren't essential oils is my opinion.


----------



## earlene (Sep 7, 2018)

Why not true that they are essential oils?  The bottles are probably more expensive than the contents in this case.  10 mil is practically nothing (only a third of an ounce).  And I only see 5 of them available for $1.08 each; the rest are more than that.   IMO, not worth the bother unless you have never smelled it and want to see what it smells like.

That sale seems to be over with anyway.   At $4.00 per bottle price that now shows up, they are really not a bargain at all!


----------



## maya (Sep 7, 2018)

Because I doubt Wally World is selling real E.O's.


----------



## amd (Sep 10, 2018)

maya said:


> Because I doubt Wally World is selling real E.O's.



Because it's not $30 for half an ounce like you would buy through MLM companies? I had this argument with a friend who sells for one of those companies. She posted the company's "it's not real EO if it does this..." list on FB (and this particular post also bashed several EO companies). For my own education and to make a point (if I had one to make), I purchased some EO's from WalMart, Walgreens, and another company (that claimed to have strawberry and cucumber EO, we know that's false right?) and had my friend bring over her company's EO's. I happened to have EO's from another MLM so we added those to the test as well as some of my FO's. Guess what happened? They all passed the test as EO's - yep, even my FO's and the fake strawberry & cucumber EO. My point of all this is: learn what EO's are, what they smell like, and most importantly how much you should really be paying for them. Just because it's at Wal-Mart "dirt cheap" doesn't mean it isn't real. As Earlene said, 1/3 of an ounce isn't really much. I think the last time I bought Lavender 40/42 from NDA I paid $15 for 3.3 ounces = $4.55/ounce or approximately $1.50 for the equivalent of the WalMart EO.

Edited to correct "companies" to "company's" because I'm anal like that...


----------



## I_like_melts (Sep 10, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I think, and may be mistaken, But here in the USA..... If you list ANY ingredient then you must list ALL ingredients.  The 'soap rule' is you don't HAVE to list ingredients.  But I think you would lose out if you didn't.
> If you LIST ingredients then you must abide by ingredient rules



This is correct.  Its all or nothing, otherwise you are misleading the customer. 

"Essential oil fragrance" leads me to believe FO. Remember, the words pure and natural arn't regulated by the FDA unless this changed recently. 

Unless the FO is intended to be used for medical purposes or for digestion, they dont have to list ingredients. 

You don't have to list ingredients for soap UNLESS you are making a claim of some kind or you are adding ingredients designed to do something other than clean. Then the soap is usually treated as a cosmetic and needs to be labled. Personally, I label everything (even my wax) to the best of my ability - people like transparancy 

Please note: I have no background in law, so please correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2018)

I agree full disclosure is best. As a consumer and a cancer survivor, I read every label and that determines what I put on my body and in my body.


----------

